# How do you use WordPress.org?



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently found out about WordPress from KTB Brand and I really liked how it looked so professional and clean. I mainly use BigCartel for my cart. I know a little bit of HTML but I know quite a few things from CCS. I'm having ALOT of trouble installing WordPress. I don't know what to do! What do I need to use WordPress? I have an XP and I use Google Chrome if that helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What do I need to use WordPress? I have an XP and I use Google Chrome if that helps.


Wordpress.org is software that gets installed on your website, not your local computer.

You would need a domain name and web hosting before you can install Wordpress.

Many webhosts offer the ability to install wordpress (and other software) with just one click. That eliminates the need to touch any code to get your blog up and running.

You can use wordpress for your actual website and then link to your bigcartel shopping store or you can just use Wordpress for your blog (you can even use Wordpress for ecommerce depending on your skill level or budget).


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying Rodney! But I guess I have to pay for hosting?  Ohh well... I guess it's gonna be a long week...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ItsNnicholas said:


> Thanks for clarifying Rodney! But I guess I have to pay for hosting?  Ohh well... I guess it's gonna be a long week...


Yes, a domain name and web hosting is something you have to pay for  Just one of the costs of doing business online.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm currently setting it up with my NetFirms account. Hope it would be up and running soon!


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a wordpress site set up and I love it. I didn't do the setup, my sister is the web design wiz, but once setup it's sooooo easy to add products, blogs, etc. 

I'm using startlogic as my hosting provider, they are reasonably priced and have great customer support.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Ohh... My mom pays for it  ahahaha


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can set Wordpress up on your local computer if you want, but it's hard for people to access it, unless you host a website from that computer. 

As Rodney says ,it's used on webhosting sites. Many of them already have it, and you just have to set it up. 

Your Mother pays for it! How old are you? Not that age matters, it's great to see an entrepreneur spirit at any age.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahahaha I knew someone would ask that question sooner or later! I'm 13 and I've done all my research to start a clothing line. From the software to design it all the way to the Poly Bags used to ship it. I even wrote a business plan because my Dad is financing it! hehehe...


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

ItsNnicholas said:


> I'm 13 and I've done all my research to start a clothing line. From the software to design it all the way to the Poly Bags used to ship it. I even wrote a business plan because my Dad is financing it! hehehe...


13?! I love it. There's nothing better than a young entrepreneur. It's a great feeling thinking about being your own boss and doing things your own way and not the way "the man" tells you to do it. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

hi Nick
great to see that you enter this fabulous t-shirt world at very early age.. 
to use wordpress is so much easier for you can learn it maybe in one or two weeks..
maybe you can start with opening wordpress account from wordpress.org, after you get use with all the feature.. you can buy your own web name and hosting.
maybe you can see my baby t-shirt online store (babyblink.net) for your reference, which i apply on indonesia language.
actually i can add the shopping cart there, only since my market is in indonesia, they get use to contact directly with seller, so my concept more to display and collect customer info, and do my follow up by e-mail or chat with Y!M
if you have the passion on this t-shirt, just jump, and everything you need will come to your palm, and for knowledge and information , you already in the right track to join this great 't-shirtforums' 
good luck and God bless


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

One of my friends Daughters started making and selling Tye Dye t-shirts. First she started making them for her softball team, then other teams in school asked her to make more.


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome that you're doing this at 13! I didn't have that kind of entrepreneurial drive when I was your age, but I did know how to set up a Wordpress blog 

But I don't understand: What are you going to use WordPress for? A blog? It is possible to use it for e-commerce, but it can be hard to set up compared to dedicated shopping-cart systems (such as BigCartel)


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Well now I feeling I'm spending way too much time trying to set up a "perfect" website. I feel I should just sell shirts now and use just a simple BigCartel site now. Just need to figure out how to transfer the url I just bought.
Hhmmm...


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suggest you create some form of online ecommerce. Word press is easy to navigate once up and running. Twitter, Myspace, FB... What ever happens, you will be selling way more shirts through word of mouth and by person then on the internet. It takes a great deal of brand reputation and trust worthiness for complete strangers to purchase something from complete strangers. Creating these online followings will help you accomplish this.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks TopseyCret! I'ma try to do that... love your clothes by the way and I like the site design. Are you really ambush apparel? That's kinda the theme I'm trying to make with my clothing line


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

All me, launched February 21 2010 after many years of research.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm no IT guy but you should probably start with wherever you have your domain name. Call them and they can guide you on how to direct it and doing the wordpress thing. Unless you have a good IT source, they are a pretty decent start.


----------

